# You Get What You Paid For



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had that same sander for a couple of years now, and have had very good luck with it. Far better than the Makita it replaced…

FWIW, I mostly agree with your pro / con assesment. Mine has held up a LOT better than yours, but…

The dust collection on this at least exists. Yes you need to use an adapter to make it fit, but at least it is there. 
It is loud, but nowhere near as loud as the Makita, or Skil sanders I have been around previously…
And I am not sure what you mean by the loading of the sandpaper. I found mine to be exceedingly easy to use… Simply quarter a sheet of sandpaper, line it up in the front jaw lock it down, wrap around the rear jaw lock it down, the set the thing on the hole punch gizmo to make your dust collection holes, hook your DC hose up, plug it in, turn it on and sand away…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

From my experience with Ryobi (as of 2002) they are made for the occasional homeowner, and NOT up to par for the hobbyist, and definitely not for the professional (they just don't last, and not powerful enough).


----------



## Ole (Dec 23, 2009)

The springy levers that hold the sandpaper just broke off on mine while I was using it…


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Sorry about your misfortune with the sander, though it sounds like you ran into a good manager at the depot so the investment isn't one you will kick yourself on down the road. I have an old version of the same sander, I have had it for over ten years. It had been through a lot and now it is my loaner sander. Good luck with the Dewalt and I hope it serves you well.

David


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Too bad It's best to spend a little more and get a better tool if you budget will allow. If you don't have one a random orbital sander works much better than a pad sander.


----------



## ZeroThreeQuarter (Jan 11, 2010)

"It had such potential." the question begs being asked… Did it really have that potential?

I haven't had much good experience with Ryobi stuff myself, therefor i tend to avoid it. Based on experience, it's just not built for much more then an occasional use here and there.. I'd much rather go a little while without a tool in an effort to save money for an actual name brand one. Sometimes it feels kind of hard to do, but in the end it seems to be worth it.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Their tools are targeted to home owners. I took apart my ryobi router, circular saw and can tell it will not last long.


----------



## woodywoodpecker64 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow that's the one I have now. I used to have a Bosch, well I still have it but it don't work no more, and so far it's still working. Been about a half a year now and no probs but they'll come I'm sure. Is there a real good palm sander out there under $100? Great review and good luck with the dewalt.
Dan


----------



## StephenSC (Nov 13, 2009)

Porter Cable makes a great 1/4 sheet sander for about $100 at many mail orders. No dust collection but extremely good at sanding. A lot less vibration on the hand than others. I also have the stubby PC random orbit sander and am very pleased with it, but it is about $130.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I once was part of a panel that compared and tested certain tools, including palm sanders. I used 9 different sanders with the names removed. They were identified by letter codes. I say this to say that I was shocked at how different each sander felt and performed. Previously I had thought that all palm sanders were pretty much alike. I recall a couple of sanders that just felt right and performed very well. Unfortunately I don't know what brand they were.

It's too we can't all test out these tools before buying.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I quit buying Ryobi years ago, because very few of their tools hold up well.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"I quit buying Ryobi years ago, because very few of their tools hold up well."

See, now MY experience is different.

My Ryobi tools held up just FINE … until I started using them….. ;-)


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought the Ryobi sander before I gotten the wood working bug. I have the cordless 18v drill and impact driver which I am pleased with because I don't use them all day everyday. My wife had gotten me a 7 /12 circular saw used it to build my 8 foot desk in my office think its a bit heavy and unbalanced but did what it needed to do. Have a 10" table saw 1980- 90's vintage my father had and made some real nice things on and given me that now sits in the corner, not accurate at all replaced it with a Delta 34-410 contractors saw.

I try to buy the best I can afford and research the heck out of everything. The sander was just bought because i needed a sander to sand some things down and it fit the bill at the time. Cost wasn't a factor with the sander, I guess if I had known that i was going to be doing sanding the way i have been i would have gone with a different sander then. Logic was that its a sander what goes wring with them? Father has a old black and decker that I remember as a kid and it still works fine.

Problem today everything is being made disposable. I have no issue with plastic or composite for weight and being recyclable. But make the mechanics last.


----------



## Novicebutlearning (May 12, 2010)

Another victim of Big Orange's "value brand" marketing ploys. When I worked at H.D. we had tons of Ryobi products get returned. Almost all of the returns were because the machines could not hold up to regular use. I am, however a fan of Rigid tools. They are super durable, well designed and have a life-time warranty.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Same here..I also stopped purchasing Ryobi tools. At one time they were pretty good but that was quite a few years back. I have stayed with Makita pad sanders for many years and have had excellent luck with them.


----------



## Lou1Bloom (Mar 24, 2010)

Good review. I had similiar futility with a Ryobi random orbital sander. One Ryobi tool that has served me well is the benchtop oscillating spindle sander. I have worked that tool fairly hard for 10 years and it's held up great!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I got a Ryobi tool set with carrying bag a few years ago for Christmas. So far, so good. I have seen where some people who do a lot of woodworking don't feel they hold up. So far, I don't do a lot of WW but my wife is after me- "You have all that stuff (TS, lathe, drill press, circular saw, rasps, drill, lumber), when are you going to build something?"


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Funny, I haven't had any issues with any of my Ryobi stuff. It all works exactly as advertised. I wonder how extensively the stuff that is failing is getting used… My shop is just weekend warrior type stuff. I have no illusions of ANY of my Ryobi equipment being up to professional, or even retired, spend all my time at home in my shop type hobbyists… Those guys need to look higher up the tool food chain. But for guys like me who are lucky as all get out to get even 8 hours of shop time a week, I am certain I will get sick and tired of looking at these tools LONG before I wear them out or break them…

I do agree, that when outfitting your shop you need to buy the best your budget can afford…. For some of us, that budget limit puts in square in the camp of Ryobi, Skil, or Black & Decker…. Of those choices, Ryobi in many areas is far and away the best of the options…


----------

